# 1 Acre Centipede Reclamation Project - Input Needed



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

I'm trying to rehab my Centipede lawn. 1 acre total including 1/3 which is established 40+ years, 1/3 sodded 3 years ago (infested with bahia :evil: ) and 1/3 sodded last year. I'm on a high clay (white/grey/tan) bluff. I started with spraying MSMturf .3/acre a few weeks ago. I can see it working on most weeds, but the bahia remains unphased...will hit it with a stronger mix later.

My hoc has been 2.75-3" for the past couple years. It looked nice and lush until the thatch built up and grass started dying in spots. Couple that with 2 snows last year and there are a lot of dead spots now filled in with weeds. I haven't put out any fertilizer or herbicide in the past. Parts of the lawn look ok, others are a weedy mess. For the past 2 weeks I've focused on lowering hoc to prepare to level with sand (yard is terribly bumpy and hole-y ). I got it down to 2" which is more like 1/2" in some spots and 2+" in others due to the uneven nature of the terrain. I can now see runners trying to spread over the thatch layer, not in the dirt where they should be. I rented a core aerator 2 days ago and went over most of the yard 2x, some 3x...long day. Tried to sweep up the cores or blow them off, but that was not working (at all) and a thunderstorm rolled up out of nowhere. I jumped on the mower and mulched then up best I could, then it rained 1-1/4". Original plan was to remove the cores then level with sand. Still planning on leveling with sand next week. I have a good setup for that project and will get some pics up.

LSU AgCenter Soil Test Results

pH 4.74 Low
Phosphorus 6.61 Very Low
Potassium 57 Low
Calcium 139 Very Low
Magnesium 67 Low
Sodium 17 Optimum
Sulfur 24.72 High

County Agent recommended 13 13 13 at 1/2#N/1000. Everything I read says 13 13 13 is "cheap crap" and "don't use it on the lawn." I have used Solutions Pest & Lawn for other needs and was planning on using their ProGrow 19-4-10 at 1/2# N/1000 because it seems more suited for lawns. Solutions has a store local to me as well. CA also recommended 1 ton of pelletized dolomitic lime to bump my pH up. Soil test results suggested ~46#/1000sqft.

Next steps are to level with sand and fertilize. Does the order matter? Any further insight on my fertilize plan? Anything else I need to consider at this time other than keep it watered? I do have irrigation on probably 1/2 the yard and can water the rest easy enough.

Thanks for any advice. I've learned a ton on here already. I'll try to get some pics up to record progress.


----------



## Lsuwhodat (Apr 29, 2019)

Geaux Tigers, that's all I got.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

@ccasanova there is nothing wrong with 13-13-13 or any balanced fertilizer. Early in a rehab the most important thing is that you are getting down what your grass needs. Watering, mowing, and feeding properly will go a long way. You have a soil test so you know where to begin. Don't rush into paying a premium for fertilizer yet.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

I've had good results using Martin's TopShot for spot spraying Bahia in my Centipede. I'veused MSM Turf in the past, but found it hard to measure an amount that wouldn't kill my centipede. TopShot has MSM in it, but it's only 25% and it's pre-mixed - just add it to a gallon or 2 gallons of water. I have noticed it has stunted my centipede slightly, but nothing is dead except the Bahia which is turning red.

As far as 13-13-13 goes, I wouldn't say it's cheap crap. If you're lawn needs some of all three, then it's the perfect mix as long as you put down what's needed. I used it last Fall and it worked great on my centipede.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd address that pH first. The other thing I recently personally experienced with MSM and centipede is that centipede really doesn't like it, so be careful on dosage.

At its very best, I think I've seen about 3 centipede lawns that look better than average. That leaves about 9997 that I've seen that look average or below average.

Yes it's possible to have an attractive centipede lawn, it's just very rare.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Centipede is normally not mowed correctly and secondly treated correctly. it is the low maintenance grass(read that as may be abused). 4.5 pH may need to be brought up with a very low amount of lime. I would skip the 13-13-13 on Centipede. The Phosphorus tends to feed weeds and volunteer Bermuda or Zoysia

Other thing I can tell  you is what a good grass it is at 5/8" HOC. 2" and even 11/2" is the height that weeds thrive at .


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Greendoc said:


> Centipede is normally not mowed correctly and secondly treated correctly. it is the low maintenance grass(read that as may be abused). 4.5 pH may need to be brought up with a very low amount of lime. I would skip the 13-13-13 on Centipede. The Phosphorus tends to feed weeds and volunteer Bermuda or Zoysia
> 
> Other thing I can tell you is what a good grass it is at 5/8" HOC. 2" and even 11/2" is the height that weeds thrive at .


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

Here's a few pics of the landscape and damage. I sprayed the large patches with fungicide a while back, they're looking better now. I think they stayed too wet too long in winter/early Spring. The small brown spots filled in with weeds, which are partially dead now. That slope drops off over 10ft...close to 15ft from the highest point. It's not an easy yard to mow. Going to try to mulch what core pieces are left tomorrow, then level with sand the next day. Goal is to fertilize this weekend.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

What's a realistic hoc goal with a zero turn?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Zero turns are for brush areas, St Augustine, and Cool season grass. lowest HOC on that is like 2 /12 inches. Lower causes the blade to dig into the ground wherever there are high spots or if the mower has sunk into a low spot. Trying to mow low with a rotary also causes the blades to grab the runners of warm season grass and tear it off of the ground


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

I picked up 100# of the Solutions 19-4-10 fertilize which will be .44lb N/1000ft.

I've been shoveling and leveling sand in the lowest/worst areas daily. Planning on a full top dressing soon.

Planning to purchase "the Bermuda Triangle" products today. Should I broadcast apply all 3? Or just the Celsius/Certainty and hold the Prodiamine until the Fall?

Planning to order parts for DWF's magic wand. I guess I should look into building a boom attachment for my ATV sprayer.

Any thoughts on proper order of these steps? Or just get on with it ASAP?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I would forget all of the fertilizers, supplements and herbicides until mowing has been sorted out. Use a bush hog on a lawn, lawn turns into brush. Use a reel mower on a lawn, it remains a lawn


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> I would forget all of the fertilizers, supplements and herbicides until mowing has been sorted out. Use a bush hog on a lawn, lawn turns into brush. Use a reel mower on a lawn, it remains a lawn


😂 you hate rotaries the way I hate centipede 😂


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

&#128514; If all these weeds didn't grow so fast I might could consider reel mowing. Do people actually do it on >1acre properties regularly? My property doesn't seem conducive to cutting reel low...it's BIG with many obstacles and elevation changes... but I reely (bad pun I know) wouldn't know because I've never tried it. I'm thinking about it though. Wish someone around here had one to try. I have been holding off getting my own zero turn because it's cheaper to keep sharp blades on my brothers which is stored in my shed &#128514; I know centipede is slow growing. If I had a quality stand of slow growing grass, and was relatively time efficient to mow, I'd lean that way harder.

Thank you all for the comments. All are appreciated, and I need to hear the hard truths.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

I did put down the fertilizer yesterday evening. Planning to borrow a trencher tomorrow to run water/electric to my shed, add another sprinkler head, and plumb a 2" line to pump water out of the pool and away from the yard after heavy rain. Need to work on my gutter down spouts and the grade to keep water from pooling up.

After cleaning up that mess, I'll resume the top dressing with sand project.

I'm looking into options for a large sprayer to be more accurate and efficient with these high dollar chemicals. I'm thinking realistically my yard must be at least 40% weeds if not more.

Pressing On &#128170;&#127996;


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

Doc, I'll continue researching reel mowers for large properties.

SCGM, I have bermuda all over the place...in the newly sodded and older/established areas. Not sure how it's even growing at this pH, but if it wins out, so be it lol.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

ccasanova said:


> Doc, I'll continue researching reel mowers for large properties.
> 
> SCGM, I have bermuda all over the place...in the newly sodded and older/established areas. Not sure how it's even growing at this pH, but if it wins out, so be it lol.


Watch that Weeks auction for a triplex!


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

SCGrassMan said:


> Watch that Weeks auction for a triplex!


Thanks I just saw that thread. Maybe it's fate 🤷‍♂️

If I could train my 8 year old to pull a reel behind his 90hp Honda 😂 I could push reel the borders and do the trimming.

Seriously looking at a pull behind + push reels. Is that the right idea? I do have a high and long slope in the yard. I'll research that as well.

I've held off spending $10k on a zero turn. I'd love to be able to get mowing, spreading, spraying accomplished in that price range.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Honestly for me, now that I'm on the Dave Ramsey plan, I couldn't imagine buying a triplex. But I also have a 0.1 acre yard!


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

We did basically a DR plan to pay off student loans...well over $200k. We traveled, skrimped and paid over 80% of our salaries to knock it out quickly before settling down and having kids. Best decision we made financially.



This is part of the hill. Not easy to cut with the Zero turn. How will a push reel handle the steep curve near that retaining wall? It's even more steep just out of view around that wall. I have to weed eat that part. That slope runs over 200ft lengthwise. River is normally 1/2 mile away. That was a moderate flood last year.


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

MSMturf works slowly, but does seem to be working well. No signs of clover and bahaia grass is all brown.

Finally got a big rain after the core aeration project and fertilizer app. Cut to 2" lowest I can go without gouging up the place bc it's so bumpy) and things are looking better.

If I'm going to stop using this zero turn, what direction should I go in? This is a big yard with a huge sloping hillside. It is our forever home on 65ac family property, and for 5 years I've borrowed mowers from family nearby. So it's about time to purchase my own. Suggestions?

Or should I say screw the centipede and start plugging St. Aug &#128514; (but seriously).


----------



## ccasanova (Jun 1, 2019)

Spread 48 yards of sand last week...didn't even get to the front yard or hillside. Probably need that much more.

Thanks @WardConnor for the sprayer Parts list. Trying to decide what size tank. I have a 250 gallon tank on hand I could only partially fill...or get a 50gal


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

ccasanova said:


> MSMturf works slowly, but does seem to be working well. No signs of clover and bahaia grass is all brown.
> 
> Finally got a big rain after the core aeration project and fertilizer app. Cut to 2" lowest I can go without gouging up the place bc it's so bumpy) and things are looking better.
> 
> ...


 Hydraulic drive triplex.


----------

